# Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren



## Eypo (6. Oktober 2016)

*Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Hallo Hallo,

 ich demnächst um in einen Plattenbau (Aktuell Altbau). Jedenfalls hab ich dort ein Raum wo ich mein "Zockerstübchen" aufbauen wollte. Nur weiß ich halt das Plattenbauten ( ich war auch selbst vorOrt ) sehr Hellhörig sind..
meine frage ist jetzt. Wie schaffe ich es ein Raum so gut wie möglich nach außen zu Isolieren ? ( der Raum ist 8m² groß/klein und hat 1 Fenster). 
Google bietet mir hier zwar vorschläge aber ganz werde ich nicht draus schlau was zum Beispiel besser abdämmt.

Das :
Pyramidenschaumstoff 100 x 50 x 5cm anthrazit

oder das hier:
Schallschutz Schaumstoff kaufen

Oder gibt es noch eine bessere möglichkeit? Ich würde auf dem Boden ein dicken Teppich halt rauflegen da ich laut Mietvertrag nichts am Boden machen darf..


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Zockst du denn so laut, dass es sich lohnt, solch ein "Zeug" an die Wände zu kleben? ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Headset???

Oder schreist Du so laut?

Im Idealen hat Dein Zimmer einen Quadratischen Grundriss mit 2,8m Kantenlänge bei vorgeschriebener deckenhöhe von 2,4 kommt man auf 4 x 2,8 x 2,4= 27m²
abzüglich Tür (2m²) und Fenster (1m²)  kommt man auf 25m² Wandfläche plus 8m² Decke, also 33m² zu beklebende Fläche. Mit den 22,50 des Pyramidenschaums
sind das in Summe ohne Kleber 750,-€

Dann doch lieber einen perfekten Kopfhörer, oder?


----------



## Eypo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Es geht darum das ich gerne Musik höre auf Boxen höre und nicht immer ein Heaset aufsetzen mag^^
Die  Pyramidenschaums habe ich bereits woanders Billiger gefunden für 2,30 also komm ich damit wesentlich billiger dann weg dann^^


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Das hier tut fast genauso gut 
Der dicke Teppich ist auch eine gute Idee 

Bei deinem Link mit dem Pyramidenschaumstoff ist eine Tabelle dabei, für die Wirksamkeit. Die Erklärung darunter ist doch sehr gut. Wenn du Bass dämpfen willst nimm dicken Schaumstoff.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*



Eypo schrieb:


> Es geht darum das ich gerne Musik höre auf Boxen höre


Die störend durch das Gebäude dringenden Basse bekommst Du mit diesem Methoden nicht gedämmt.
Es lohnt weiter, die Boxen nicht auf den Boden zu stellen, sondern an die Decke zu hängen. das minimiert
den Körperschall, der trotz Entkopplungselemente in den Boden eingetragen wird.

Viel Erfolg. Die Dämmung erhöht zudem den Hörgenuss, da Reflexionen minimiert werden.


----------



## Eypo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Für die Boxen haben ich extra "untersetzer" die das Entkopplungselement darstellen. Ich möchte halt das kein Ton nach außen dringt aus dem Raum


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

kannst dir auch einen Akkustiker bestellen, als Berater


----------



## flotus1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Vergiss es, du bekommst mit bezahlbaren Mitteln keinen Raum nachträglich so gedämpft dass es die Nachbarn nicht stört. Gerade niedrige Frequenzen bekommst du nicht raus und die werden auch wunderbar über die Wände transportiert.
Wenn du rücksichtsvoll bist hörst du laute Musik über Kopfhörer. Für Leute die nicht einsehen dass sie in einem Haus mit mehreren Parteien keine laute Musik über Lautsprecher hören können fehlt mir wiederum das Verständnis.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*



Eypo schrieb:


> Für die Boxen haben ich extra "untersetzer" die das Entkopplungselement darstellen. Ich möchte halt das kein Ton nach außen dringt aus dem Raum




Haha, das ließt sich ja wie ne Gummizelle


----------



## Eypo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

flotus1 weil ich Rücksichtsvoll bin suche ich ja eine Möglichkeit es zu dämpfen, mir ist ja auch wichtig  das keiner davon Gestört wird deswegen will ich mein Zimmer ja soweit wie möglich Isolieren. Ich will ja auch nicht den Sound aufdrehen das die Wände wackeln, nur Zimmer lautstarke musik möchte ich gerne hören und da ich viel Skype und das auch Abends will ich nicht das die Nachbarn mich hören


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Für Leute die nicht einsehen dass sie in einem Haus mit mehreren Parteien keine laute Musik über Lautsprecher hören können fehlt mir wiederum das Verständnis.


Nun greift doch die Leute nicht gleich wieder an.  Der User fragt doch gerade ganz sozial, was er machen kann. Es ist aber leider sehr schwer, tiefe Frequenzen zu dämmen, das ist nicht zwingend bekanntes Wissen, darum reden wir hier doch miteinander. Gegen Bässe hilft nur die schiere Masse oder eine komplette Entkopplung. Die Dämmung bringt natürlich etwas und dann sollte man den Boxen die tiefsten Bässe raus nehmen. Für gute klassische Musik braucht man die eh nicht, für Techno und House geht man in den Club.


----------



## flotus1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Ich habe ihn nicht angegriffen, ich habe meine Meinung über Leute geäußert die es nicht einsehen.
Dass er nicht rücksichtsvoll ist unterstelle ich ihm doch gar nicht, er will ja offensichtlich verhindern dass es andere stört. Nur lässt sich das eben nicht verhindern. Außer mit Kopfhörern.


----------



## Eypo (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Also wie gesagt ich will bei mir keine Party machen, ich will Musik in Zimmer lautstärke hören und dabei keinen Stören


----------



## Heimomat (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Was man machen kann ist bei der Einrichtung des Raums schon anzufangen. Teppichboden verlegen statt Laminat und co. Einen Schrank an die Wand  die zum Nachbar geht usw, an die Decke brauchst du nicht wirklich was machen das merken die Oben eher weniger. Schau einfach  was auf der anderen Seite der Wände ist, ist da ein Schlafzimmer oder eine Küche, jenachdem was da ist musst du mehr oder weniger Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## Malkolm (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Ich kann von der Nutzung von Plattenbauten nur abraten, schick es am Besten wieder zurück wenn es noch keine 14 Tage her ist.

Kauf dir dafür lieber ein vernünftiges Einfamilienhaus mit ein wenig grün drum herum. beQuiet! hat da ganz vernünftige Angebote (z.B. das DarkEFH Pro 12), die auch sehr auf geringe Geräuschemission ausgelegt sind, da meckert dann auch kein Nachbar.


----------



## Heimomat (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Was mir noch einfällt ist das Privatleute die sich Heimkinos aufgebaut haben meist stellen weiße  Akustikmatten  an Wand und Decken gemacht haben zur Klangverbesserung. Das waren dann immer 1x1m große stücke, evtl hilft das auch etwas ohne gleich die ganze Wand damit zu verkleiden.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Diese ganzen Sachen dienen der Verbesserung der Raumakustik indem sie Schall schlucken. Der Effekt, dass dadurch weniger Schall nach außen dringt ist allerhöchstens ein sekundärer Nebeneffekt. Ziel ist es z.B. Nachhallzeiten im Raum zu reduzieren. 
Wenn man es damit übertriebt wird der Raum furchtbar klingen, d.h. viel zu dumpf. Den wirklich störenden Bass bekommt man so obendrein nicht weg. Dafür brauchts dann sehr dicker Absorbermaterialien. Wenn ich es aus dem Kopf weiß, dann ist die unterste Frequenz, die noch richtig gedämpft wird die mit der doppelten Wellenlänge (könnte auch die 4-fache sein) der Materialstärke. Für Bass wirds dann schnell richtig dick...
Alternativ kann man Helmholtzresonatoren selber bauen und so dem Raum Bass entziehen. Wie gesagt das hat dann wiederum unmittelbar Auswirkungen auf den Raumklang - die Pegelreduzierung nach außen ist ein Nebeneffekt, den man sich in dem Fall mit einem asketischen Klangbild erkauft... 

Im Prinzip hilft nur eine komplett Entkopplung des Raums, Aufdicken der Wände und Türen mit schweren Materialien (ggf. auch entkoppelt) oder eine Beschränkung der Lautstärke (Hören im Nahfeld hilft). 
Je nach Aufwand, den man treiben will kann man natürlich auch mittels EQ die schlimmsten Resonanzen die zum Nachbar durchdringen einfach wegregeln. Dazu brauchts ein wenig Messequipment und einen guten, vollparametrischen EQ.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

Nicht vergessen, dass sinnvolle Größen für Helmholtzabsorber bei >30 % des Volumens liegen. Den Bassbereich gut bedämpfen funktioniert ab rund 40 cm Steinwolle.
Alternativ halt Raum im Raum, aber so richtig sinnvoll ist das (in der Besenkammer) alles nicht


----------



## MfDoom (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lärmdämmung von innen nach außen Reduzieren*

im Zweifel halt auf die Zeiten achten. Tagsüber stört es nicht so wenn gedämpfter Bass unterschwellig zu hören ist. Nachts natürlich schon. Man kann mit seinen Nachbarn (wenn sie sich denn irgendwann gestresst melden), Zeiten ausmachen zu denen es erlaubt ist es krachen zu lassen. Das nennt sich Kompromiss


----------

